# Lüfter Frage



## Killboy13 (8. Mai 2010)

*Lüfter Frage*

Hi,

ist der Lüfter zu empfehlen? Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish UCAP12-R Fan 120mm - red


Wie regel ich OHNE Lüftersteuerung die Drehzahl? Will die doch immer recht hoch halten weil ich paar Temp. Probleme hab.

Ich will diesen Lüfter Caseking.de » Lüfter » Xigmatek » Xigmatek XLF-F1703 Orangeline LED Lüfter - 170mm an die Seite einbauen bzw. naja ... also der Seitenlüfter meines V9 Black Edition ist ja net so der Hammer ist relativ langsam ... würde da gerne den auswechseln der ist 23cm. Gibt aber nirgends 23cm Lüfter xD 

Kann ich da auch einen 17cm einabauen? 

Was gibts noch für Sachen die ich machen kann für bessere Temps. im allgemeinen ? Also jetzt ohne Wakü ?


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*

Fang doch erst mal ganz von vorne an. Was hast du für ein Gehäuse, wo sind da welche Lüfter eingebaut, wohin blasen diese, was für Temp Probleme hast du genau und welche HArdware ist insgesamt verbaut? 
einfach nur ein neuen Lüfter rein zu knallen kann unter Umständen gar nichts bringen wenn der die Luft nicht da hin schaufeln kann wo sie hin soll weil sich die Luft dort verwirbelt oder steht. Wichtiger als große und meist unnütze Lüfter ist ein richtiger Luftstrom. Seitliche große Lüfter halte ich eh für lächerlich da sie meist mehr Probleme schaffen als beseitigen.


----------



## Killboy13 (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*

Mein System ...

i7 920 2,66 Ghz
Gainward GTX 260
P6T Deluxe v2
3GB DDR3 Ram OCZ 1333mhz

Und dann halt den V9 Black Edition Tower ..

wo da welche eingebaut sind sieht man hier am besten .... hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Thermaltake V9 Black Edition ohne Netzteil

Habe den vorderen Lüfter ausgetauscht durch einen von Xsilence weil der einfach geiler Aussieht und habe den vorderen hinten eingebaut ...

Naja ... Netzteil wird Heiß, Grafikkarte wird heiß ... allgemein wenn ich 2 Std. spiele merkt man wirklich das der PC total heiß ist ...


----------



## Kaktus (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*

Was verstehst du unter "heiß". Kannst du mal Temperaturwerte ansagen? Die meisten halten bestimmte Temperaturen für heiß was sie aber gar nicht sind. Eine GPU kan gerne bei Dauerlast 80-90° warm werden, die CPU bis zu 60°. Ich geh mal davon aus das der vordere Lüfter rein und der hinter raus bläst?


----------



## Killboy13 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*

Ja .... nach 2 Std. BFBC2 ist der GPU ca. 75-80° und CPU 60-70°

Aber ich meine ... es war eig. noch nie so das man wirklich im Zimmer merkt das es total heiß ist...

Wie weiß ich ob der raus oder rein bläst?


----------



## Killboy13 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*

kleiner push


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*

Also, die Lüfter blasen die Luft immer in die Richtung, wo der Aufkleber in der Mitte des "Rotors" drauf ist. D.h. wenn der Lüfter aus dem Gehjäuse rausblasen soll, dann muss der Aufkleber quasi auch nach außen zeigen.

Wenn es bei Dir "zu heiß" wird, dann is da aber eher der CPU-Kühler das problem. der eine Lüfter vorne unten und der MItte hinten müßte nämlich locker reichen, wenn es innen halbwegs aufgeräumt ist und nicht der ganze Festplattenschacht belegt ist und den vorderen Lüfter behindert. 

Wobei nach 2Std CPU 60 Grad nicht wirklich "heiß" ist - ein guter Kühler von Scythe oder so für 20-30€ würde da schon gut helfen. Und Graka nach 2Std auf 80Grad ist sowieso kein Problem bei nvidia.


----------



## Own3r (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wobei nach 2Std CPU 60 Grad nicht wirklich "heiß" ist - ein guter Kühler von Scythe oder so für 20-30€ würde da schon gut helfen. Und Graka nach 2Std auf 80Grad ist sowieso kein Problem bei nvidia.




80°C für eine GPU ist völlig in Ordnung. 60°C CPU-Temperatur ist auch nicht schlecht, wie schon gesagt kannst du aber diese Temperatur noch senken.


----------



## Killboy13 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*

Der Aufkleber zeigt nach innen .... also ist das so falsch ... kann ich diesen Lüfter den ich dann oben beschrieben hab den 120mm da einsetzen? Wird da auch nach aussengepustet die luft xD


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, was Du meinst ^^

Also: vorne sollte der Lüfter reinblasen, d.h. der Aufkleber nach innen zeigen. Hinten sollte der Lüfter rausblasen. Was für ein neuer/ anderer Lüfter reinpasst, hängt an sich nur davon ab, welche passenden Befestigungslöcher vorhanden sind. Was immer passt sind natürlich Lüfter, die so groß sind, wie die schon vorher eingebauten


----------



## Killboy13 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*

Tut dieser Caseking.de » Lüfter » Enermax » Enermax Apollish UCAP12-R Fan 120mm - red nach ausen "lüften" ? ^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Lüfter Frage*

Wenn man ihn richtig rum einbaut, tut das jeder Lüfter 

Solltest allerdings beim Apollish beachten, das der sich selber nach seinem Temperatursensor regelt.
Aber iwo hier im Forum gabs ne Anleitung zur Deaktivierung von dem Teil.

Unter voller Last sind aber sowohl der Apollish, als auch der anfangs erwähnte Xigmatek sehr laut, also solltest du gucken, dass du die iwie drosselst. (Lüftersteuerung oder Adapter)


----------

